# possum 1 o 1 Round wo coming soon.



## schleylures

Step 1 Muddyfoots caught the possum a big one too.

Step 2 Purge possum. We feed him or her out for two weks or so.  

Step 3 Build fire and get washpot full of water to 185 degress. 

Step 4 Dispatch possum. We do this our way ,but lets all do it as humantary as possible. 

Step 5  Wash possum. Donnie normally gets in the shower with them but I do not suggest this for amatures.  The best way is the use of a garden hose or a good sink. Wash vigorously or until clean.

Step 6  Test water. My daddy runs his finger through it three times and says it is ready. I am lazy and put the gauge in it tillit gets to 185 degrees.

Step 7 Scald possum dip possum in water and lay on flat surface hair  should pull off easy and evenly, you might have to redip possum a time or two for all hair removal.

Step 8 scrap possum for all small haires we use a small piece of wood. skin is tender and we do not want to bruise it.

Step 9 Rewash until really really clean

Step 10 Field dress and remove head, feet and tail. Save tail to be used later . Quarter possum.

Step 11 Wash an peel sweet potatoes. Slice long ways into half inch stripes.

Step 12 Place half potatoes on bottom of pan softly. Place quarters of possum on top of potatoes,salt and pepper to taste, add cayene and jalapeno peppers to taste. Place in prheated over @ 350 for three hours under a covered lid. Remove from oven and enjoy.


----------



## schleylures

more pictures if needed


----------



## tuffdawg

I just threw up all over the place. 


I no longer want muddy's stew.


----------



## letsemwalk

tuffdawg said:


> I just threw up all over the place.
> 
> 
> I no longer want muddy's stew.




i think i threw up in my mouth a little


----------



## Doc_5729

tuffdawg said:


> I just threw up all over the place.
> 
> 
> I no longer want muddy's stew.



I just ate a big juicy T-Bone steak a couple of hours ago and I pretty much share that sentiment.........

Some thangs just ain't meant to be consumed..........


----------



## Swede

Dogfood.. ,  Think they would reject it too..   , Where's the pukin smiley????


----------



## hunter_58

Lordy,     obama ain't even been sworn in yet, and them possums are getting hit hard !


----------



## chiefsquirrel83

My hot wings did not taste good coming back up!


----------



## Shug

I about afraid to ask, but in step 10 you save the tail to be used later....for what?                           Guess next weeks menu is skunk stew?


----------



## georgiagal1493

aww come on my aunt could make some stew with that possum lol!!!


----------



## rhbama3

no...........more..........pic's...........please.


----------



## Sultan of Slime

Is it greasy? Cindy says the only time she's had possum it left a film in her mouth like cheap bologna.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Shug said:


> I about afraid to ask, but in step 10 you save the tail to be used later....for what?                           Guess next weeks menu is skunk stew?



I too would like to know what he did with the tail...I think.


----------



## Bruz

Dang........Just Dang.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Bruz said:


> Dang........Just Dang.



Oh come on Bruce, big 'ole boy like you could probably eat a couple 'o possums.


----------



## EVL LS1

poor rat... lol


----------



## jason4445

That possum did not look in good health alive, don't think I would eat it, come to think about it I don't think I would eat any possum no matter how good or poor it looked


----------



## Headshot

Why didn't you just go to the Piggly Wiggly in Butler or the IGA in Ellaville and get some chicken?     

(good description & pics of the process)


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

What kind of peppers were those y'all used in that stew?


----------



## Muddyfoots

Headshot said:


> Why didn't you just go to the Piggly Wiggly in Butler or the IGA in Ellaville and get some chicken?
> 
> (good description & pics of the process)



Already had the possum..Didn't need no chicken..



scooter1 said:


> What kind of peppers were those y'all used in that stew?



Jalapeno and cayenne..


----------



## matthewsman

*looks tasty*

Quick question..I like mine full-flavored so....If you don't get one in good enough shape to feed out,how do you get the tire tracks off them in the cleaning scraping process?


I did see y'all enjoying the sweet 'taters,but no one knawing on a bone?


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

*I'd have eaten it!*

You gonna mount the tail or make soup or what?


----------



## Muddyfoots

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> You gonna mount the tail or make soup or what?



It was cooked with everything else..


----------



## shawn mills

To each his own... but... PLEASE dont ever invite me to dinner!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Muddyfoots said:


> It was cooked with everything else..



This certainly explains that Possum eatin grin you had when I met you at the Blast last year...


----------



## BBQBOSS

Shoot man!  That thing actually looked good after you cleaned him up.  I bet some of that meat pulled off the bone and put in a biscuit with some mayo, a couple of them peppers and a slice of tomato would be perfect!


----------



## Buck

I love it...  Mrs. Poole is my new hero...


----------



## dpoole

Taking reservations for the next cookin. Limited seating please make your application gets in early


----------



## Buck

Hey Muddy, Wendy is wanting to know the fat and calorie content...     

She also asks is it best to eat an opossum once it's been tenderized with a tire?


----------



## Muddyfoots

buck#4 said:


> Hey Muddy, Wendy is wanting to know the fat and calorie content...
> 
> She also asks is it best to eat an opossum once it's been tenderized with a tire?



Extremely high in fat, but unless you eat the whole possum, calorie content shouldn't be too bad...

No tire should come in contact with the subject...


----------



## DaddyPaul

The last time I saw a possum crawl out of a dead cow carcass I made a note to never eat one. 

Very nice tutorial on prepping and cooking one though!


----------



## turtlebug

For all of you who refuse to partake of Muddy's fine Stew and Q now because of this thread, that just leaves more for me!   

Buncha wimps....


----------



## GA1dad

Had I been invited,,,,,, I'd have given it a test drive. I'm always willing to try first, judge later.

Thanks for the pictorial tutorial!!!


----------



## stev

Makes good bbq too.mmmmm gooodd


----------



## GA1dad

stev said:


> Makes good bbq too.mmmmm gooodd



There's a good point. You could eat almost anything if it's covered in BBQ sauce.


----------



## cmghunter

Why just Why would ANYONE want to eat a Possum?
 ......................................NASTY.................................


----------



## xjd33x

Who's the feller in the camo shirt with the dog behind him in the last pic? Either he's my buddy Keith ,or he has a twin.


----------



## Bruz

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh come on Bruce, big 'ole boy like you could probably eat a couple 'o possums.



HOQ,

See the thing is that I HAVE eaten possum/squirrel dumplings before that my Granny made.......I just never got to see the process that went into the meal.......Some things once seen cannot be unseen.....She has since passed so my Possum eatin days are over anyway.

Robert


----------



## Muddyfoots

xjd33x said:


> Who's the feller in the camo shirt with the dog behind him in the last pic? Either he's my buddy Keith ,or he has a twin.



Me...


----------



## Sultan of Slime

turtlebug said:


> For all of you who refuse to partake of Muddy's fine Stew and Q now because of this thread, that just leaves more for me!
> 
> Buncha wimps....



Ummm get in line Fat cripples first


----------



## stev

cmghunter said:


> Why just Why would ANYONE want to eat a Possum?
> ......................................NASTY.................................


Because they can.or want to.


----------



## schleylures

tradition


----------



## K80

schleylures said:


> tradition



What kind of tradition makes you eat an over grown rat?


----------



## rhbama3

i tried it many years ago. i don't think it underwent the "cleanout" process. The way i remember it tasting was like greasy, stringy, goatmeat with an aftertaste. Don't want to try it again. More power to ya!


----------



## carabrook

If you want surf and turf do you go carp fishing? Sorry but the only good possum around this coonhunting household is one that cost someone elses dog a set of minus pts at a night hunt and they had to eat crow cause there's just no way their dog would ever tree a rat............lol...............to eac his own


----------



## DYI hunting

Brings back some memories.  Exactly what the Thai soldiers did in Thailand when I was there, expect once boiled the head was left on and innards were added back to the pot for the final cooking.


----------



## Eddy M.




----------



## Backcountry

WOW JUST WOW! i didn't think people actually ate those things....or maybe i was just hoping..


----------



## biggtruxx

speachless ......... sick............. the lamb i ate is starting to come back up.


but hey if you like it....... eat up!


----------



## catchandeat

ouch! you just made us red necks look bad! like eating a cat or dog eww!


----------



## jclark

Awesome!!  I probably wouldn't seek one out...but in a survival situation, all day long!!!


----------



## catchandeat

atleast he cooked it rite


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

I got the munchies,,,, still doesnt look real good.....

Maybe I can cook one up in a trash can..!


----------



## bam_bam

Didnt look THAT bad, Heck I would try it. People in other cultures eat far worse things than a possum. Love that pickled pepper jar too..


----------



## Beartrkkr

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> I got the munchies,,,, still doesnt look real good.....
> 
> Maybe I can cook one up in a trash can..!




With a bit of searchin', you probably can find one in a trashcan already.  Just add water, then heat n serve.



-------------------------
The finished product looked pretty good.

I don't care, I'd at least try it.


----------



## Jranger

buck#4 said:


> Hey Muddy, Wendy is wanting to know the fat and calorie content...



Tell her not to worry about the calories ... Soon after the first bite she will purge herself automatically. So in theory this could be called the opossum diet.


----------



## gblrklr

I go away for a couple of days and log on to see this?  Can't........look.......away. 

Like I said before, I haven't been that hungry.


----------



## KDarsey

Throw me up ! ! !

 No Thank you I won't be hungry for days now....

Don't even care what you do with the tail.......I'm a little afraid of hot dogs now! 


You know at McDs you can get a double cheeseburger for only $1.....

My puke-a-lator is starting up.......


----------



## squirreldoghunter

Backcountry said:


> WOW JUST WOW! i didn't think people actually ate those things....or maybe i was just hoping..



The lowly ol' possum got a lot of folks through the Great Depression around these parts, including some of mine. My granddaddy would reminisce fondly about a pot of possum and sweet taters...though he always said he liked the taters better. 

I was in the courthouse in Metter a couple of years ago and there was an older black lady talking with the assessor about her daddy being one of the first black men to own land in the county years back. She said one year his property tax bill was $100 and he didn't know how he would pay it since the crops hadn't done too good. Finally he started going out and catching possums at night which he sold for a dollar a piece. On the afternoon of the last day the bill was due he sold the hundredth one and barely made it down to the courthouse in time to pay the tax and save the farm. 

I figure the possum is as much a Southern icon as grits, or maybe Elvis. They do have a possum festival down in Wausau, FL (which incidentally isn't too far away from the old homestead in Coonbottom...named after another edible critter) but he definitely deserves more recognition like maybe a medal or a national holiday.


----------



## Mr_Duck

Been looking for a tree to table possum recipe. Thanks.
What do you feed 'em out on?


----------



## Paymaster

Mr_Duck said:


> Been looking for a tree to table possum recipe. Thanks.
> What do you feed 'em out on?



I use cornbread and milk.


----------



## dpoole

possums aint pickey about what you feed em.


----------



## Paymaster

dpoole said:


> possums aint pickey about what you feed em.


You are correct. However ,I am picky about what I feed my possum.


----------



## mark-7mag

I don't think I would eat it but I have to admit that this is one of coolest post I've ever seen.


----------



## schleylures

Armidillo cooking coming next unless someone has another suggestion, cow bird, crows, robins????????? Help me out her a little bit


----------



## schleylures

good huh we had it before sliced up like chicken fingers and fried works real good.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Muddyfoots said:


> It was cooked with everything else..



Dpoole sent me a pm saying otherwise.


----------



## ronmac13

I couldn't willing eat it,

That second pic of it without the fur,

nasty.


----------



## dutchman

ronmac13 said:


> I couldn't willing eat it,
> 
> That second pic of it without the fur,
> 
> nasty.



So, you don't like neked possums?

Good thread boys. Reminds me of cooking and eating nutria (a South Louisiana treat).

About the cowbirds and robins, Wendell, fix 'em in a jambayla and they eat about like doves. Or breast 'em out and fry 'em and make some gravy. They'll be fine.


----------



## dpoole

Anybody from louisiana got one of them nutria critters???


----------



## dpoole

By the way we have some possum stock left over if enyone needs some for seasonimg


----------



## ellaville hunter

schleylures said:


> Armidillo cooking coming next unless someone has another suggestion, cow bird, crows, robins????????? Help me out her a little bit



man if ya'll need something to eat i am sure i have a ham left over from christmas come get it. no need in eating things like that


----------



## Paymaster

Just wait till I catch a possum and then after the appropriated feeding period I will fire up the smoker. Possum BBQ!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
I plan to document the occasion with picture posts as well.


----------



## Nugefan

Paymaster said:


> Just wait till I catch a possum and then after the appropriated feeding period I will fire up the smoker. Possum BBQ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I plan to document the occasion with picture posts as well.



I missed this meal so hopefully I'll get an invite from you fer dinner .....


----------



## Paymaster

Nugefan said:


> I missed this meal so hopefully I'll get an invite from you fer dinner .....



I will send a PM with directions when it goes down! I have promised one to some fellers here at work too. Might have to catch two. I showed this thread to them and they got excited!


----------



## schleylures

that is a idea nutria are not  only in lousiana, hoston county, here in Georgia have some.  Stumped Dale Hunter he did not know what they where. Sounds like a plan.


----------



## bam_bam

My papa has told me stories of eating possum during the great depression, he said they would put it in a drum and feed it corn for bout a month or so. Said it wasnt too bad.


----------



## Jighead

Possum is a little too greasy for my taste, now groundhog is a different story(MMMMGood!). Have yet to try coon,by the time we walk them down the tree and the dogs have their hand at him,theirs not much left.


----------



## GA1dad

There's always one guy that posts,,,

"Man,, now I gotta sho nuff hankerin for (insert food here)"

Wonder where that guy is now??


----------



## Jake Allen

Wendall, you are my hero son! That is one of the most funny and entertaining stories I have ever seen. You are missing your calling. You ought to have your own program on the squawk box.
"Humanatary"???
Possum head first into the water. Picture of that critter with no hair and snarling in the cage.
Man, I enjoyed this, good job!


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

I wish I can attend a possum roast one day....


----------



## dpoole

Wendel was in charged of pictures because he was scared to participate


----------



## mriver72

Looked good on the table..


----------



## Hunt Em Up

Man.. I'm not fat or anything but sure I could lose some weight. I've tried reading the diet books. Basically starved myself a few times. Even have that PX 90 workout that makes me think of H.S football 3xDay practices. But I'm going to be dead honest with you. You take those pictures, and that story with you to any weight watchers meeting and you'll my friend have yourself a million fat women not eating food for a long time. I got on here tonight cause I was still hunting from a light dinner and looking for something to eat tomorrow night and after reading this post don't think I'll want to eat for a few weeks.. THINGS THAT MAKE YOU GO BLAHHHHHH


----------



## dpoole

Yall see Sultan of Slimes new avaitar picture?


----------



## Keebs

dpoole said:


> Yall see Sultan of Slimes new avaitar picture?



 Down Donnie, Down!


----------



## leroy

notice the dog in the pic hes keeping his distance


----------



## Cleankill47

Excellent post and recipe. I've got a few of these things and I think I'll give it a try.

What's the big deal? Don't you ever wonder what hot dogs are made of? 


-Possum-


----------



## Nitro

dpoole said:


> Taking reservations for the next cookin. Limited seating please make your application gets in early



I'll push my way in for some of that. Ain't nothin wrong with Possum....

Great pictorial. Thanks!


----------



## Ytka

I would try it if someone else cleaned/ cooked it. They just creep me out enough that I wouldn't willingly touch one.


----------



## schleylures

*Round two*

I thought ya'll might like round two. Coming soon.


----------



## jclark

schleylures said:


> I thought ya'll might like round two. Coming soon.



don't threaten US with a good time!


----------



## the1truecowboy

My grandfather use to do the same thing with possum when i was growing up, living with him, i have tried it a time or 2. Never want to eat it again, but Im glad im not the only one that has been there.


----------



## Bowyer29

schleylures said:


> Armidillo cooking coming next unless someone has another suggestion, cow bird, crows, robins????????? Help me out her a little bit



Heck with a diller. I double DOG dare ya, lets see a yote!!!!!!


----------



## Muddyfoots

Bowyer29 said:


> Heck with a diller. I double DOG dare ya, lets see a yote!!!!!!



I will not participate with a yote.


----------



## gblrklr

Bowyer29 said:


> Heck with a diller. I double DOG dare ya, lets see a yote!!!!!!



I know it is a "slight breach of etiquette by skipping the triple dare and going right for the throat", but I TRIPLE DOG DARE YOU.


----------



## Paymaster

Muddyfoots said:


> I will not participate with a yote.



Ain't eat no canine.


----------



## schleylures

Your invited for supper Bowyer29.


----------



## Sandman619

When I was a kid we would go visit my momma's kinfolk in Levy county. Seems like one of them would have a possum or two out back of the house gettin "corned out". I have never tried possum but i have had coon a few times.


----------



## gblrklr

Sandman619 said:


> When I was a kid we would go visit my momma's kinfolk in Levy county. Seems like one of them would have a possum or two out back of the house gettin "corned out". I have never tried possum but i have had coon a few times.


I think there are still a lot of possum eaters in Levy county, NTTIAWWT.


----------



## SELFBOW

I was hungry til I saw this.........


----------



## Jody Hawk

Even I have to draw the line somewhere.  I'll eat some fried chitlins but I ain't eating no dang possum. I did try it one time when I was little, my Uncle Cleve caught one in a rabbit box and he cooked that thing up. All I can remember is it was greasy and nasty !!!!!!!


----------



## Paymaster

Jody Hawk said:


> Even I have to draw the line somewhere.  I'll eat some fried chitlins but I ain't eating no dang possum. I did try it one time when I was little, my Uncle Cleve caught one in a rabbit box and he cooked that thing up. All I can remember is it was greasy and nasty !!!!!!!



I guaranteeeee mine won't be nasty. Them thangs are tasty! If I had $5 for every one I ever ate,I'd buy me a new smoker on a trailer.


----------



## schleylures

Jody Hawk said:


> Even I have to draw the line somewhere.  I'll eat some fried chitlins but I ain't eating no dang possum. I did try it one time when I was little, my Uncle Cleve caught one in a rabbit box and he cooked that thing up. All I can remember is it was greasy and nasty !!!!!!!



Yes they are greasy. If you skint it  you would rid it of the grease. The rib section and back straps where delicous very good texture and quailty


----------



## Paymaster

schleylures said:


> Yes they are greasy. If you skint it  you would rid it of the grease. The rib section and back straps where delicous very good texture and quailty



Hammers(hind quarter) are my favorite.


----------



## deerstand

havent had a possum since my grandmother died, i'll take a seat at the next possum pickin if you got room. 
 granny seasoned with salt and red pepper, baked with sweet potatoes and onions.
 man there anit nothin like a sweet tater covered in cayenne pepper and possum grease


----------



## MustangMAtt30

My Grandpappy ate those.....but good lord that was during the Great Depression........but with the way things are going now I might have to start eating those!


----------



## Palmetto

Wow. I'd try it but durn those things are just nasty!

Real question- do you eat armadillo too?


----------



## dpoole

Muddy says he has another  one comin to his carport for supper. Small en now but by next winter muddy will have him fattened up.


----------



## Muddyfoots

dpoole said:


> Muddy says he has another  one comin to his carport for supper. Small en now but by next winter muddy will have him fattened up.



Saw it again last nite. He's just a little feller, right now..


----------



## dpoole

Muddy had lasansa under the car port last night for next years possum. He should have him fattened up nicely by winter time.


----------



## schleylures

Palmetto said:


> Wow. I'd try it but durn those things are just nasty!
> 
> Real question- do you eat armadillo too?




We have and will again. Possum on the half shell.


----------



## letsgohuntin

schleylures said:


> more pictures if needed



No thanks !!


----------



## Woodscrew

Man thats just freakin sick. I aint never been that hungry I had to eat something that nasty.


----------



## Nugefan

Woodscrew said:


> Man thats just freakin sick. I aint never been that hungry I had to eat something that nasty.



never say never .....   

it ain't that bad ...


----------



## dpoole

woodscrew your bio says home grown country boy. if you aint up to possum n taters might want to change it


----------



## Woodscrew

dpoole said:


> woodscrew your bio says home grown country boy. if you aint up to possum n taters might want to change it



I'm country I just eat nothing that nasty. Eating one of the isn't country. Thats more backwoods hick type.


----------



## Woodscrew

Here I got one for ya if you want it. Its done been feed out with catfood.


----------



## letsgohuntin

Woodscrew said:


> I'm country I just eat nothing that nasty. Eating one of the isn't country. Thats more backwoods hick type.



LOL !


----------



## schleylures

thanks woodscrew are you going to hold that one for us till winter


----------



## slip

thats one meal you wouldn't have to worry about the dogs stealin!

but, i'd try it. and im sure it beats going without food when times are tuff.

you know your a good cook when you make possum look halfway eatable


----------



## Turkeypaw

I'll try just about anything once, but I ain't eatin' no possum.


----------



## GONoob

gblrklr said:


> i know it is a "slight breach of etiquette by skipping the triple dare and going right for the throat", but i triple dog dare you.



i triple dog doo doo dare you!


----------



## ellaville hunter

Woodscrew said:


> I'm country I just eat nothing that nasty. Eating one of the isn't country. Thats more backwoods hick type.



man you live 8 miles from us. hicks i dont think so fine folks is what they are


----------



## dpoole

Is Hick good or bad ?


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

I need to get yall in on this snapper I got, Yall prolly have a lil more knowledge on the subject than me.


----------



## dpoole

snapper fish or turtle?


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

dpoole said:


> snapper fish or turtle?



turtle


----------



## Bowyer29

I will eat a turtle. I am looking forward to it actually, soon as I can catch one!


----------



## dpoole

Turtle may have 7 flavors of meat.but possum flavor aint one of the 7 !!!


----------



## Paymaster

dpoole said:


> Turtle may have 7 flavors of meat.but possum flavor aint one of the 7 !!!



Turtles have seven flavors and all of'm are turtle.

Possum has just one and it is a good one!

I like possum and turtle but would pick possum over turtle any day.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

Any tips you fellas could offer up, for my first turtle experince?


----------



## turkeys101

i think i'm going to be sick.


----------



## howl

Why do you leave the skin on? Easier than skinning?


----------



## satchmo

*holds*



howl said:


> Why do you leave the skin on? Easier than skinning?



It holds in the juices.


----------



## dpoole

Possum season is just around the corner!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Seth carter

i eat coon but im not eatin possum


----------



## Seth carter

but ile try turtle i got a softshell that i catch at my pond he loves cut brim


----------



## Paymaster

Maybe this is the year I get to put one on the smoker!


----------



## steve melton

country folks can survive.and have for a longtime .


----------



## 12gamag

If yall have ever had to go without possum would start looking real good....Ive ate it many times myself, it aint the best cut of meat but it aint bad.
lol-the way the unemployment rate is right now in a couple years the possum might wind up on the endangered species list down south.....lol..


----------



## schleylures

Caught a possum in the outside trash can any takers for round two


----------



## Murphy

I caught one Friday and last night trying to get the pup a coon one with sardines and one with a honey bun 

Dirty possums turned em loose maybe somebody else can enjoy them 

We need a pictorial on cleaning a coon and getting him fit to eat


----------



## Hankus

Shoot that almost flung a craving on me!!


----------



## TNGIRL

I was directed to this thread by a certain mod, who is in awe of the Poole clan and this possum thread!!!! And he's right it was a HOOT!!! great pictures!!!!!and next time I'm invited to the Plantation, maybe we can cook up another one. Never had possum before, but usually will try things at least once!!!!! Belinda is famous!!!!!!!


----------



## SJGlenn

Did you kill it by scalding it to death??


----------



## Muddyfoots

SJGlenn said:


> Did you kill it by scalding it to death??



Nope.

.22 rifle works fine.


----------



## SJGlenn

*ha*



Muddyfoots said:


> Nope.
> 
> .22 rifle works fine.



I was about to say...  Those possums can get feisty!!!


----------



## Paymaster

We always break the neck.


----------



## Deepcreekdawg

I ate one of these critters one time, wanted to be able to say that I at least tried it, and low and behold it was some ot the best meat I have ever eaten.  I ate a belly full of it and enjoyed every minute of it!!  Well that lasted about 2 hours and my stomache started speaking and saying things I have never heard before or sense.  After having the sprints (dash to the bathroom) for 2 weeks and loosing 15 pounds (lol I needed to loose the weight just not that way) I swore to never cross those critters again!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

Deepcreekdawg said:


> I ate one of these critters one time, wanted to be able to say that I at least tried it, and low and behold it was some ot the best meat I have ever eaten.  I ate a belly full of it and enjoyed every minute of it!!  Well that lasted about 2 hours and my stomache started spreaking and saying things I have never heard before or sense.  After having the sprints (dash to the bathroom) for 2 weeks and loosing 15 pounds (lol I needed to loose the weight just not that way) I swore to never cross those critters again!!!



Mexico has the Montezuma' s revenge.

The south has opussums' revenge!


----------



## Paymaster

Deepcreekdawg said:


> I ate one of these critters one time, wanted to be able to say that I at least tried it, and low and behold it was some ot the best meat I have ever eaten.  I ate a belly full of it and enjoyed every minute of it!!  Well that lasted about 2 hours and my stomache started spreaking and saying things I have never heard before or sense.  After having the sprints (dash to the bathroom) for 2 weeks and loosing 15 pounds (lol I needed to loose the weight just not that way) I swore to never cross those critters again!!!




Could have been something else or maybe under cooked. I have eaten dozens of them and never been sick.


----------



## Bill Mc

My Jack Russell don't like them. And I don't care for them either.








And he's not playing possum. He's grave yard dead.


----------



## Deepcreekdawg

Paymaster said:


> Could have been something else or maybe under cooked. I have eaten dozens of them and never been sick.


Maybe so but I not gonna give it another chance to find out!!


----------



## KULL NUTHIN'

Had to bump it up for those who haven't seen it, I have laughed for a hour at those pics


----------



## schleylures

ttt


----------



## Capt Quirk

That was real interesting, thanks for sharing. I'm looking forward to the Armadillo installment, any ideas of when that will be? As for all the nay sayers, I'm kind of hesitant myself to eat something strange. I will however try just about anything at least once. That is how I got real attached to Rattlesnake meat. Good eating


----------



## bluetickboy199

yall are all big sissies
putyour big girl panies on
LOL


----------



## Jay Bee

Always skint mine, but will try scraping the next one.
        Don't knock what you havent tried, there good better then coon.         JB


----------



## jigman29

Well I think I have to try that.I think they are plumb purdy after you take the hair off them,it's kind of like scraping a hog.I will be trying that for sure.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Hey Jody pass me them Chitlins..............


----------



## Paymaster

Only way we ever did it was scald and scrape just like a pig.


----------



## buckeroo

More power to ya partner! ;-)


----------



## Jay Bee

For all o you who think a possum is nasty, take a look at a lobster         jb


----------



## blues brother

I was a little kid when Grandaddy had one in a pen and feedin' it out. Didn't get to stay long enough to enjoy the meal.
When I was in high school I trapped coon, mink and beaver for extra $. Mom would cook the coon very much like yalls possum. We even tried the beaver a couple of times. Coon was good. Beaver not.
I would be honored to have an invite at the next possumfest and like Nick I would come with gifts, food and drink.


----------



## Muddyfoots

blues brother said:


> I was a little kid when Grandaddy had one in a pen and feedin' it out. Didn't get to stay long enough to enjoy the meal.
> When I was in high school I trapped coon, mink and beaver for extra $. Mom would cook the coon very much like yalls possum. We even tried the beaver a couple of times. Coon was good. Beaver not.
> I would be honored to have an invite at the next possumfest and like Nick I would come with gifts, food and drink.



Gifts, food and DRINK!  I'm looking for the correct specimen.


----------



## shea900

Capt Quirk said:


> That was real interesting, thanks for sharing. I'm looking forward to the Armadillo installment, any ideas of when that will be? As for all the nay sayers, I'm kind of hesitant myself to eat something strange. I will however try just about anything at least once. That is how I got real attached to Rattlesnake meat. Good eating



Yeah I'm lookin' forward to the armadillo installment too.  I ate snake meat as a kid because everybody else did, it didn't seem strange at  the time . I really liked it.


----------



## Artmom

*well...*

I for one found possum101 to be quite helpful. As a teacher - having to take several furlough days (unpaid days off) due to the State's economic woes, this year - thanks to our politicians -....this knowledge may be put to good use!!! 
Shall I bring one for WARIII????


----------



## Strych9

Artmom said:


> I for one found possum101 to be quite helpful. As a teacher - having to take several furlough days (unpaid days off) due to the State's economic woes, this year - thanks to our politicians -....this knowledge may be put to good use!!!
> Shall I bring one for WARIII????



I'd give it a nibble or 2!


----------



## Paymaster

For possum I might have to take some vacation days!


----------



## dadsbuckshot

Interesting Thread.....

The final product does not look half bad. 

Post more pictures whenever you get them.

Thanks.


----------



## PROLINE JIM

A possum's just a small pig. A pig will eat just about anything a possum will, Don't knock the possum till you've tried it. During the depression, my mother's family practically lived off of possum, squirrel, rabbit, coon and anything else they could find and was proud to have it. The key to possum is to feed it out just like you do if you catch a wild pig.


----------



## stev

Possum good eatin .Good .


----------



## Sunshine1

Oh my................I could never do that. Ever. Deer, yes. Wild pig, yes. Turkey, yes. Duck, yes. Fish, yes. 

Possum, coon, armadillo, or anything else I may have owned as a pet at one time..............a resounding NO. Gag...........y'all got stomachs made of steel is all I can say.


----------



## golffreak

I _was_ hungry.


----------



## Paymaster

PROLINE JIM said:


> A possum's just a small pig. A pig will eat just about anything a possum will, Don't knock the possum till you've tried it. During the depression, my mother's family practically lived off of possum, squirrel, rabbit, coon and anything else they could find and was proud to have it. The key to possum is to feed it out just like you do if you catch a wild pig.



Exactly. We always kept them up and fed them cornbread and milk for several weeks and fattened them up.


----------



## possum steak

I have a sneaky suspicion that there is a conspiracy concerning my well being.


----------



## dpoole

bump


----------



## drumbum77

Schleylures...dude you need a television show!!!  We will will call it...Bizarre Foods with Schleylures!!!  

I am not sure if Andrew Zimmerman would even eat that!!!


----------



## kingofthehill

what is wrong with you people?


----------



## Muddyfoots

kingofthehill said:


> what is wrong with you people?



I can't believe they won't eat it either.


----------



## Hogdaddy2

I'll stick to Oxtail!


----------



## meatseeker

I can't believe people eat hot peppers


----------



## rusty11

dpoole great post, but you did not tell about removing the glands in the neck and under legs. boy I miss the days with my grand dad


----------



## sinclair1

Best thread on here, when I get hungry, I just come here  I have lost 40 pounds on this diet


----------



## camo93

Very nice display of photo's.... Does it taste anything like Racoon???

Racoon is a greasey dry meat..


----------



## Paymaster

Yep,Racoon and Possum have very different flavors,but I like them both.


----------



## Sugar Plum

Dogs teamed up on a possum the other night. She was a biggun'! Not once did I ever think "Boy, I wonder how that would taste cooked up right." She was U-G-L-Y. Found about a half dozen possum babies in the yard the next mornin'. Guess someone could have made kabobs outta them?


----------



## Muddyfoots

Nicodemus said:


> Got it covered.
> 
> 
> 
> Possum might change my luck.



Ain't gonna hurt nothing, but your cholesterol.


----------



## Paymaster

This is the year I do one on the smoker.


----------



## Palmetto

This thread makes me smile every time I go back through it!


----------



## arrendale8105

Wow. Always been on the fence about eating a opossum but that don't look bad to me. Always been 1 to try anything once b4 makeing judgement and gonna have to give it a goe


----------



## Sterlo58

I'll bring the sweet taters


----------



## Capt Quirk

Any idea when the Armadillo 101 class starts?


----------



## breampole

Rats! (pun?) My yard is full of possums at night.  Wish I had known about this a couple of weeks ago, but there is not enough time before the Super Bowl for the recommended feed out.  Might just have to skip that part and set the live trap tonight.


----------



## Capt Quirk

Capt Quirk said:


> I missed that... will search for it now.



Ok, search didn't come up with any threads on cooking armadillos by either you, or Chehawknapper. Can you remember the thread title?


----------



## fredw

*This thread is well known.....*

I don't know how in the world I missed this thread when it was orginally posted.

I was at a deer hunt on Saturday in south Georgia.  There were a group of guys standing around talking and this thread was brought up in a discussion.

I checked it out when I got back. 

What a hoot (and y'all can have my helping of the meal)


----------



## pine nut

Well now lets see, ok, I appreciate the video.  It was entertaining, educational, and, God I hope will never be, necessary.  I have been on a liquid diet, and not what that usually brings to mind, and you almost made that possum look good!  Actually, I probably would have tried it at least, because if I had  not known what it was, it looked sorta good.   ( Remember the liquid diet thing!)  With the past election, who knows when we might need to know this information!


----------



## Woodsong

This thread should pretty well be considered the "Gold Standard" for these forums!
     <---Possum popcorn

Have you considered inviting Andrew Zimmern (sp?) from Bizarre Foods down for your next cookout??


----------



## KyDawg

I guess something happened to all the fish that should be in that nice looking pond, or you would be catching them for supper instead
of cooking a POSSUM.


----------



## Paymaster

Have any of you all eaten a possum? If not, you have not lived life to the fullest!


----------



## Jeff C.

Paymaster said:


> Have any of you all eaten a possum? If not, you have not lived life to the fullest!



Probably, not really sure, havin grown up in Lousianer, prolly ate some nutria too  

All I know is my Granddaddy would have cussed'em for throwin the innards away


----------



## Paymaster

Jeff C. said:


> All I know is my Granddaddy would have cussed'em for throwin the innards away


----------



## specialk

Paymaster said:


> Have any of you all eaten a possum? If not, you have not lived life to the fullest!



i have PM, but never again........we treed one while coon hunting many years ago and we knew an old man that would love to have it that lived down the road from us.  As a favor we were going to ''dress'' it out for him before we took it over to him.  While cleaning it out we discovered a, er...ah... ''prophylactic device''(used,..of course)......i will never put my hands on another possum, living, dead, at a zoo, whatever, again as long as i live.....


----------



## Paymaster

specialk said:


> i have PM, but never again........we treed one while coon hunting many years ago and we knew an old man that would love to have it that lived down the road from us.  As a favor we were going to ''dress'' it out for him before we took it over to him.  While cleaning it out we discovered a, er...ah... ''prophylactic device''(used,..of course)......i will never put my hands on another possum, living, dead, at a zoo, whatever, again as long as i live.....



They, like bears and hogs, are omnivores and will eat anything!


I bet you found the only one to eat that particular thing!

BTW, of all the possums I have dressed in my life, I never opened the gut to see what it had eaten.


----------



## specialk

Paymaster said:


> BTW, of all the possums I have dressed in my life, I never opened the gut to see what it had eaten.



we were skining it at night while holding flashlights and it got messy with the knife

we grew up in rural VA., they had county maintained dumpsters for the public to use.  that use to be the best place to turn loose to tree a coon quick.......we never eat coons that we treed close to there


----------



## Nugefan

Paymaster , did you ever do one in the smoker ....


----------



## Paymaster

Nugefan said:


> Paymaster , did you ever do one in the smoker ....



Not yet but I fully intend to. Folks at work can hardly wait. I have been promising them one for a couple years now.


----------



## Bill Mc

Should have save this one for y'all


----------



## specialk

Bill Mc said:


> Should have save this one for y'all



Caption: Little dog on the left says "Now that you caught it, what cha' gonna' do with it?"


----------



## KyDawg

I refuse to eat a possum as long as there is a groundhog left.


----------



## Bill Mc

specialk said:


> Caption: Little dog on the left says "Now that you caught it, what cha' gonna' do with it?"



He killed it. I had to dig a BIG hole.


----------



## Woodscrew

So have anyone else tried one yet?


----------



## watermedic

I remember about 30 years ago my cousin and I found a dead cow. She was pretty ripe smelling to say the least. The cow, not my cousin.

Anyway we were pokin at it with sticks and it started moving. Scared the poop out of us.

About then two possums crawled out of it's hind end. 


No way I am eatin that!! Specially with the skin on!


----------



## ChickInATree

watermedic said:


> I remember about 30 years ago my cousin and I found a dead cow. She was pretty ripe smelling to say the least. The cow, not my cousin.
> 
> Anyway we were pokin at it with sticks and it started moving. Scared the poop out of us.
> 
> About then two possums crawled out of it's hind end.
> 
> 
> No way I am eatin that!! Specially with the skin on!


----------



## Silver Britches

NO WAY!


----------



## shakey gizzard




----------



## Silver Britches




----------



## georgiadawgs44

Silver Britches said:


> NO WAY!



Now that's funny!


----------



## Nugefan

I tried to steal the one at the zoo at Chehaw this past year , he is a big un' ....

prolly could get em into the pot pretty easy ....sure was tame


----------



## Paymaster

After putting them up and feeding them for a few weeks, you get attached to them. Make it tuff to butcher them sometimes!


----------



## Nugefan

Paymaster said:


> After putting them up and feeding them for a few weeks, you get attached to them. Make it tuff to butcher them sometimes!



don't name it ....


----------



## Paymaster

Nugefan said:


> don't name it ....



I call them all "Smilie"!


----------



## Nugefan

Paymaster said:


> I call them all "Smilie"!


----------



## Grey Man

This is fascinating. Possum is just meat, but cultural bias is showing. In "Collapse: How Societies Choose to Fail or Succeed," Jarred Diamond writes that the Greenland Vikings starved to death surrounded by streams full of fish that the Vikings refused to eat due to cultural bias against them. Those Vikings thought those fish were disgusting, so they starved.

My point?
If I was starving, I'd be thrilled to eat that possum, and I may try one sooner rather than layer just in case.


----------



## Paymaster

Grey Man said:


> This is fascinating. Possum is just meat, but cultural bias is showing. In "Collapse: How Societies Choose to Fail or Succeed," Jarred Diamond writes that the Greenland Vikings starved to death surrounded by streams full of fish that the Vikings refused to eat due to cultural bias against them. Those Vikings thought those fish were disgusting, so they starved.
> 
> My point?
> If I was starving, I'd be thrilled to eat that possum, and I may try one sooner rather than layer just in case.



In my experience, which covers about 59 years of possum hunting,cooking and eating, once one is moved to try it, the cultural bias seems to vanish. Now it could be the way we cook them, but we have converted dozens of folks in my life. That said, I'd be hard pressed to eat a a diller or coyote. Ain't sayin I would not if starving, But.....!


----------



## Silver Britches

Grey Man said:


> This is fascinating. Possum is just meat, but cultural bias is showing. In "Collapse: How Societies Choose to Fail or Succeed," Jarred Diamond writes that the Greenland Vikings starved to death surrounded by streams full of fish that the Vikings refused to eat due to cultural bias against them. Those Vikings thought those fish were disgusting, so they starved.
> 
> My point?
> If I was starving, I'd be thrilled to eat that possum, and I may try one sooner rather than layer just in case.



Yeah, well I ain't starving right now! That's my point!  

If I were poor or lost in the wilderness for many days, I am sure I'd do (eat) what ever I had to to survive. As long as I can afford to go to the grocery stores and buy much better things that I prefer to eat, I'll do so. I'll take a grilled porterhouse steak over some opossum, any day!  Like I said, if you or anyone else wants to eat that big rat (just to be eating it), knock yoself out! More power to you!  I ain't mad at ya! 

Rat, dog, cat, monkey and snake, that's just meat, too. Just saying. 

Also, maybe those Vikings didn't eat the fish because they were allergic to them.   Some people do have fish Allergies.


----------



## mbjr

I'd eat for sure! specially with them peppers and taters!


----------



## pop pop jones

Paymaster said:


> In my experience, which covers about 59 years of possum hunting,cooking and eating, once one is moved to try it, the cultural bias seems to vanish. Now it could be the way we cook them, but we have converted dozens of folks in my life. That said, I'd be hard pressed to eat a a diller or coyote. Ain't sayin I would not if starving, But.....!




Wait a minute Paymaster, you have been cooking and eating dilla eggs, a long time. Just think how many baby dillers  you have consumed by proxy.


----------



## Paymaster

pop pop jones said:


> Wait a minute Paymaster, you have been cooking and eating dilla eggs, a long time. Just think how many baby dillers  you have consumed by proxy.


----------



## Paymaster

Possum season opens next week!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Silver Britches said:


> Yeah, well I ain't starving right now! That's my point!
> 
> If I were poor or lost in the wilderness for many days, I am sure I'd do (eat) what ever I had to to survive. As long as I can afford to go to the grocery stores and buy much better things that I prefer to eat, I'll do so. I'll take a grilled porterhouse steak over some opossum, any day!  Like I said, if you or anyone else wants to eat that big rat (just to be eating it), knock yoself out! More power to you!  I ain't mad at ya!
> 
> Rat, dog, cat, monkey and snake, that's just meat, too. Just saying.
> 
> Also, maybe those Vikings didn't eat the fish because they were allergic to them.   Some people do have fish Allergies.



What in the world is an "o-possum?" Ain't that some kind of marsupial critter that lives up north in Connecticut or Massachusetts or some suchlike place? 

Rat, dog, cat, monkey, snake-I'd try 'em all if they're made out of meat, and I already have ate a couple off that list over the years, as a matter of fact. I'd try horse and diller, too. 

But I still absolutely refuse to eat beans. Nastiest so-called food on earth.


----------



## Bennyhillbilly

My grandma always baked em in a pumpkin. But they were poor. I'd try it tho.


----------



## Paymaster

Been wanting to cook one on a smoker, like a whole pig, for years. maybe this is the year.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Paymaster said:


> Been wanting to cook one on a smoker, like a whole pig, for years. maybe this is the year.



Never tried a possum like that, but I've cooked several groundhogs whole on the smoker, and they make some excellent bbq.


----------



## Browning Slayer

NCHillbilly said:


> Never tried a possum like that, but I've cooked several groundhogs whole on the smoker, and they make some excellent bbq.



I'll just have to take your word on it.. Unless I was starving or living on my own in the woods I'm not eating a Possum. But, if someone was to do all that work and prepare it.. I'd give it a taste with extra BBQ sauce..


----------



## TripleXBullies

Nice job! I love the  pics... Honestly, cooked, it does not look good... but I'd love to try it!


----------



## schleylures

here we go again


----------



## SC Hunter

I think we should coax Wendell and maybe try to throw bread crumbs for chief and cook a possum.. that's one critter I've never ate before! I've got several bottles of whiskey that need drinking!


----------



## arrendale8105

Just sent a copy of this thread to a buddy that has a opossum under his house and he asked me what to do with it lol. 
Figured I'd bump it while I was at it


----------



## NCHillbilly

Possum is good eatin. For other folks.


----------



## mark-7mag

This is one of the best threads EVER on this forum!


----------



## trippcasey

Id eat it. At least once. One day at work we had to clean out the pit where we emptied rail cars. We turned on the conveyor and walked down to find a coon running on the belt like a treadmill. My buddy Tim whacked him with the shovel and went and got some charcoal. We had a bbq coon for lunch and it was pretty dang good. Dont knock it until you try it.


----------



## rifleroom

I'd try it too! It can't be any worse than goat!


----------



## bigelow

Lol. I was wondering who resurrected this one.


----------



## alphachief

I'm quite sure I'd eat it if I got hungry enough.  Can't say I've ever been hungry enough!


----------



## Paymaster

Possum is good eats!


----------



## dpoole

Would make a special treat for Christmas dinner


----------



## tsharp

After seeing one coming out of a sticky dead cow's ---- I would never eat one. No Thanks You can have them all.


----------



## j_seph

dpoole said:


> Would make a special treat for Christmas dinner


With a small apple in its mouth cooked whole, injected, and wrapped in bacon


----------



## 308-MIKE

btw, what is the record for the longest running thread??


----------



## SapeloJoeBro

tsharp said:


> After seeing one coming out of a sticky dead cow's ---- I would never eat one. No Thanks You can have them all.



That's what did me in too T.

Pushed on a dead cow on my grandfathers land back in the day. Out walks a possum from inside her belly all red and yucky.


----------



## cramer

I might have missed it, but whatever became of the tail?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

I'm going to try it.


----------



## tcarter86

Seen what looked to be a dead yote on the side of the road.

As I was driving closer I noticed the back side of the yote looked to be hollowed out. Out if nowhere a possum comes from around the other side and stick its head straight up in the hollowed out backside.

Ugly strange creatures they are


----------



## mark-7mag

Bump for any new members


----------



## specialk

schleylures said:


> more pictures if needed



please....my lunch only came half way up.....


----------



## KyDawg

Accidental bump, but it is a funny thread.


----------



## KyDawg

Did they ever figure out what he did with the tail?


----------



## Kawaliga

*possum 1 o 1 Round*



KyDawg said:


> Did they ever figure out what he did with the tail?



Probably used it in a pot of turnip greens.


----------



## brownceluse

Kawaliga said:


> Probably used it in a pot of turnip greens.


----------



## riverbank

Dang


----------



## tcarter86

Classic thread here..bumped lol


----------



## dpoole

Caught a big one this week getting him  ready for Super Bowl


----------



## bluemarlin

I'd hit taco bell before I wasted my energy like that.


----------



## brownceluse

I'm not going to eat a opossum unless it's the only option left. But how bout some coon? My uncle cooked some this past week.....


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

I ain't eatin either one, opossum or coon


----------



## pine floor

I eat some bandit before with sweet taters. Not bad, aint eatin no possum though. . We'll if I was starvin, might change my mind.

PF


----------



## Browning Slayer

brownceluse said:


> I'm not going to eat a opossum unless it's the only option left. But how bout some coon? My uncle cooked some this past week.....



I'm not sure if I can eat lunch with you anymore Jeff!


----------



## joey1919

I've eaten possum, nothing wrong with it. This one hangs around my house. I run him down and catch him by the tail every once in a while. He doesn't seem to mind much anymore.

I ain't far from you dpoole, let me know if you need one.


----------



## Paymaster

Shoulda put this one up to fatten but I released it unharmed. Caught it at my folks house and did not haul it home.Just did not feel like messin with it.


----------



## riverbank

If I had to.....Heck yeah....I'd eat about anything. But I can usually scratch up a dollar and get a cheese burger. This was an awesome thread though and I can't say that I wouldn't try it, especially with a few cold ones in me......But it'd be pretty unlikely.


----------



## dpoole

bam_bam said:


> Didnt look THAT bad, Heck I would try it. People in other cultures eat far worse things than a possum. Love that pickled pepper jar too..



got you some pickled eggs going


----------



## dpoole

For you who missed it


----------



## KyDawg

Paymaster, did you ever get around to smoking one?


----------



## j_seph

Anyone tried it BBQ'd


----------



## elfiii

dpoole said:


> For you who missed it



I wish you hadn't done that. I could have spent the rest of my life in peace having never seen this.


----------



## Mexican Squealer

Takes a special kind of person to eat something that disgusting.


----------



## blood on the ground

Mexican Squealer said:


> Takes a special kind of person to eat something that disgusting.



When you get right down to it ... Meat is meat!


----------



## Paymaster

KyDawg said:


> Paymaster, did you ever get around to smoking one?



Not yet, but I intend to.


----------



## Mexican Squealer

blood on the ground said:


> When you get right down to it ... Meat is meat!



I absolutely disagree....


----------



## blood on the ground

Mexican Squealer said:


> I absolutely disagree....



Aahhhh come on man! Its not gon kill ya!


----------



## hunterofopportunity

Ate some about 35 years ago, I remember it being greasy but not bad.


----------



## NCHillbilly

I'll eat a possum if I'm hungry enough. I ain't hungry enough yet.


----------



## ryork

> I'll eat a possum if I'm hungry enough. I ain't hungry enough yet.



This is a good thread!  I agree with that!


----------



## Silver Britches

NCHillbilly said:


> I'll eat a possum if I'm hungry enough. I ain't hungry enough yet.



You mean to tell us you couldn't go for one right about now, smothered in beans? No? Me neither! 


Looks like he's seeing this thread for the first time!


----------



## dpoole

schleylures said:


> Step 1 Muddyfoots caught the possum a big one too.
> 
> Step 2 Purge possum. We feed him or her out for two weks or so.
> 
> Step 3 Build fire and get washpot full of water to 185 degress.
> 
> Step 4 Dispatch possum. We do this our way ,but lets all do it as humantary as possible.
> 
> Step 5  Wash possum. Donnie normally gets in the shower with them but I do not suggest this for amatures.  The best way is the use of a garden hose or a good sink. Wash vigorously or until clean.
> 
> Step 6  Test water. My daddy runs his finger through it three times and says it is ready. I am lazy and put the gauge in it tillit gets to 185 degrees.
> 
> Step 7 Scald possum dip possum in water and lay on flat surface hair  should pull off easy and evenly, you might have to redip possum a time or two for all hair removal.
> 
> Step 8 scrap possum for all small haires we use a small piece of wood. skin is tender and we do not want to bruise it.
> 
> Step 9 Rewash until really really clean
> 
> Step 10 Field dress and remove head, feet and tail. Save tail to be used later . Quarter possum.
> 
> Step 11 Wash an peel sweet potatoes. Slice long ways into half inch stripes.
> 
> Step 12 Place half potatoes on bottom of pan softly. Place quarters of possum on top of potatoes,salt and pepper to taste, add cayene and jalapeno peppers to taste. Place in prheated over @ 350 for three hours under a covered lid. Remove from oven and enjoy.


Know


----------



## dpoole

dpoole said:


> Know


Bout time to catch another


----------



## SC Hunter

dpoole said:


> Bout time to catch another


When yall get ready to do it let me know I want to attend. Also I'll catch a coon and feed it out prior to the party. We should add a possum category to smoke on the square next year.


----------



## mark-7mag

I work so I don't have to eat rats


----------



## Ruger#3

blood on the ground said:


> When you get right down to it ... Meat is meat!



Oh bro, you are so wrong.
Watching a few possums run out of the belly of a dead cow carcass calibrated me early on.


----------



## CurLee

I'd eat it, but it would be hard to shake the image of my pet possum with her "hand" wrapped around a piece of her own poo and munchin down on it like a candy bar. It wasnt just one time either. Apparently it was quite a treat.....


----------



## pop pop jones

It didn't look like much, in the cage, but after that hot bath, and some scraping, I thought it cleaned up right nice.


----------



## Paymaster

??? from a few years back.


----------



## TerrellBuckman

YOur gross man


----------



## dwhee87

Should this be a sticky?

Asking for a friend.....


----------



## Geno67

They eat ticks. I'm thinking they are doing a great job and I should leave them wherever they may happen to be.

I would eat an anything if I was hungry enough but I'm not there just yet.


----------



## 4HAND

Well I just liked several posts from 2009...


----------



## doenightmare

Esteemed and very helpful member Da Possum will be affended with this re-post. Gotta be hurtful.


----------



## NCHillbilly

I have skinned a couple hundred of those things. They stink and they're slimy. I would eat possum long before I would eat beans, but I still stand by my older post that I ain't that hungry yet.


----------



## redeli

hungry yet?


----------



## bany

Surprised I’ve never seen this thread. Been trying to figure out how to beat this heartburn and maybe a pot of possum is the answer?  

cause I don’t think I’ll be eating for a couple days now?


----------

